# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Updated 66G



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally have time to re-do my long-neglected 66G~ Add some new plants and 1 more 40W bulb so now I have a nomianl 3WPG...



























66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally have time to re-do my long-neglected 66G~ Add some new plants and 1 more 40W bulb so now I have a nomianl 3WPG...



























66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That sure has changed!!! It's looking good though. It'll be really nice when everything's grown in.


----------

